# Turkey Hunting from a Tree Stand?



## mongocrush1278 (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it legal?  Just wondering.  Never turkey hunted and thinking about hunting this spring.  Don't want to get in trouble with the GW and could not find anything in the game booklet.

Thanks,
Mongo


----------



## Dupree (Dec 29, 2011)

Perfectly legal If you just want to kill one . You are more likely to get busted though.


----------



## northeastassasign (Dec 29, 2011)

Its legal but a little stupid in my opinion. Its more fun chasing them around haha


----------



## hawglips (Dec 29, 2011)

My sister has killed them from tree stands a few times.


----------



## RNC (Dec 29, 2011)

Go for it ...... I see nothin wrong with it myself ;]

Enjoying yourself is #1 in my book and whether your in a tree,on the ground by a tree ,in a blind ,stalking or whatever your favorite way is ......... its still TURKEY HUNTIN


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 29, 2011)

you can do it but two things you have to think about is when they get close enough they will be able to tell that a call is coming from in a tree thus increasing your chance of being busted. second is the inability to move... turkeys a kinda nomadic and scavenge all over the place so sitting in one spot is gonna limit you if the turkeys arent in that general area.


----------



## turk2di (Jan 2, 2012)

Turkeys aren't like deer..they do look up..


----------



## six (Jan 2, 2012)

Check your local game laws.  It's illegal in some states, Alabama being one of them If I remember right.

My personal opinion is that turkey hunting from a tree stand would be a disadvantage.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 3, 2012)

Dead Eye Eddy is that you?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 3, 2012)

Laugh all you want but there's been several times over the past few years when my buddies sat at home during a rainy morning and I sat in a box blind overlooking a food plot. It sure ain't my favorite way to hunt turkeys but at least I got to hunt and didn't get soaked in the process.


----------



## swashmore (Jan 7, 2012)

Once you get in that stand and hear one gobbling off in the distance it will be all you can do to keep yourself from jumping out of the stand to go after him. The best part of turkey hunting is chasing a gobbler then making your setup - sitting on the ground listening to that gobbler hammer at your calls while waiting to see that blood red head bobbing through the woods searching for his "hen"! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 7, 2012)

swashmore said:


> Once you get in that stand and hear one gobbling off in the distance it will be all you can do to keep yourself from jumping out of the stand to go after him. The best part of turkey hunting is chasing a gobbler then making your setup - sitting on the ground listening to that gobbler hammer at your calls while waiting to see that blood red head bobbing through the woods searching for his "hen"! I can't wait!!!



Yes.....I cant wait either.


----------



## gobble79 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have killed several from ladder stands and all came to call gobbling just like sitting on ground.  None of them saw me.  I don't go out and just sit in a tree but if I am working a bird and happen by one of my stands and think it is a better option, I do not hesitate and have success doing it.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jan 11, 2012)

Mongo you are not going to have time to be in a tree stand! You will be busy carry my decoys, and picking up the birds!! Just about two months down the road!


----------

